# Adult female cuvier's caiman value needed



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

A friend is considering selling his female spectacled caiman & wants to know what shes worth ?
She's approx between 3.5 - 4 foot and about 5 years old...feeds as it should & with a lovely temperament !!...lol
Ive said atleast £250....but is she worth slightly more ??


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> A friend is considering selling his female spectacled caiman & wants to know what shes worth ?
> She's approx between 3.5 - 4 foot and about 5 years old...feeds as it should & with a lovely temperament !!...lol
> Ive said atleast £250....but is she worth slightly more ??


I know my boss wants a female not sure he would pay any more than £250 for her though. I can give you his number if you pm me


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

its upto them how much they want to sell it for but you can pick up one that size for 100.00 easyly in germany and a babie even cheaper


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry...correction....first told me it was a spectacled....now he says...opps...i thinks its a cuvier's....! 
Think i might pop round and take a pic :lol2:


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Sorry...correction....first told me it was a spectacled....now he says...opps...i thinks its a cuvier's....!
> Think i might pop round and take a pic :lol2:


Really does he not know what he's got?? sounds a bit weird :gasp:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

oscar96 said:


> Really does he not know what he's got?? sounds a bit weird :gasp:


Well i guess when the missus is being a bitch & using your kids as a lever bar, and then you loose your job because the company closes down & the bills start piling up...the mind works in funny ways..;-)
plus i think he used to have a spectacled aswell.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Well i guess when the missus is being a bitch & using your kids as a lever bar, and then you loose your job & the bills start piling up...the mind works in funny ways..;-)


Fair enough poor bugger i'l pm you


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*crocodiles*



The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Well i guess when the missus is being a bitch & using your kids as a lever bar, and then you loose your job because the company closes down & the bills start piling up...the mind works in funny ways..;-)
> plus i think he used to have a spectacled aswell.


you have said he does'nt know what he has now spec/cuviers,but you have said you think he has had a spec aswell so if the old one is the same as current one im guessing you have spec and if not you have different species?

strange advert,you need that pic!!as prices will vary!!also maybe a african dwarf crocodile if you dont no!!:2thumb:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

gav.b1984 said:


> you have said he does'nt know what he has now spec/cuviers,but you have said you think he has had a spec aswell so if the old one is the same as current one im guessing you have spec and if not you have different species?
> 
> strange advert,you need that pic!!as prices will vary!!also maybe a african dwarf crocodile if you dont no!!:2thumb:


No i said ..."plus i think he *used* to have a spectacled aswell" but i know he sold one a few years ago & sorry i dont keep records on what he keeps !!! ...........the one thats left is a cuvier's...and he wants a value.....so stop confusing the :censor: issue.....:lol2:

I will go round and look tho...and ill take a pic & post it on here...just to be sure :thumb:


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> No i said ..."plus i think he *used* to have a spectacled aswell" but i know he sold one a few years ago & sorry i dont keep records on what he keeps !!! ...........the one thats left is a cuvier's...and he wants a value.....so stop confusing the :censor: issue.....:lol2:
> 
> I will go round and look tho...and ill take a pic & post it on here...just to be sure :thumb:


Ive seen babies £500-£600,also ive heard of adults go for quite a bit less as for people allways normally start from young ones?only from what ive seen/heard just so you can think of prices!!hope helps:2thumb:

as for confusing the matter,you started it by my mate has a crocodile but does'nt know what species it is?:lol2:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

gav.b1984 said:


> Ive seen babies £500-£600,also ive heard of adults go for quite a bit less as for people allways normally start from young ones?only from what ive seen/heard just so you can think of prices!!hope helps:2thumb:
> 
> as for confusing the matter,you started it by my mate has a crocodile but does'nt know what species it is?:lol2:


Yeah i can understand that, babies look alot cuter than the adults, the ones jerry bred looked so cute i nearly considered having one myself..:lol2:
but if babies go for around 500-600 then surely a good sized female like this should be worth somewhere near that too...although im sure jerrys wernt that price ???..IIRC I thought they were around £375 ??? but i cant remember it was a few years ago now.

Where did i say ...."my mate has a crocodile but does'nt know what species it is?"...???...:whistling2:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds like a decent price for an adult female cuvier's, while I haven't got a clue about the normal price of an adult female I certainly wouldn't grudge £250 if I were in the position to buy one.

Would love to see a picture of her :mf_dribble:.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

he sent some pics to me....it was sexed as a female by marc ormond (who used to work at cotswold wildlife park)


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

She's a beauty isn't she.
And there just so happens to be an area large enough for an adult cuvier's in the shop :whistling2:.

/dreaming


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

She looks lovely.

I'm guessing by the "lol" that she does _not_ have a great temp?


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

ljkenny said:


> She looks lovely.
> 
> I'm guessing by the "lol" that she does _not_ have a great temp?


Noooo....she's like a big fluffy bunny......:flrt: (without the fur) :lol2:

She isnt that bad actually, just the usual sound effects if you get closer than she wants you to..but like the rest she soon changes her tune when she knows youve got food ;-)


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Noooo....she's like a big fluffy bunny......:flrt: (without the fur) :lol2:
> 
> She isnt that bad actually, just the usual sound effects if you get closer than she wants you to..but like the rest she soon changes her tune when she knows youve got food ;-)


So, not the chill on the sofa and watch Corrie with you type then?


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

looks more like a schneiders dwarf caimen.. if he doesnt know what the species is etc sounds like he doesnt have a licence or the relevant insurances..

but then again im intrested in it.. lol and i have the relevant licences and insurance


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

base said:


> if he doesnt know what the species is etc sounds like he doesnt have a licence or the relevant insurances..


But then if your going to make accusations about someones licence then your not going to get a chance to make an offer are you....(thats code for dont even bother askin about it :thumb

It was sold to him as a cuvier's, if anyone else is interested in this female cuvier's please PM me, the guy does have to sell it but he's not going to let it go for a silly price, he's gutted he has to sell her & i think she's a nice well looked after example.
He would also be more than happy to show you his DWA when you come to buy her to prove she's not being kept illegally, however obviously you should bring your DWA & some form of ID with you when you come to collect her.



ljkenny said:


> So, not the chill on the sofa and watch Corrie with you type then?


No...but she loves watchin old steve irwin repeats on animal plannet :lolsign:


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> But then if your going to make accusations about someones licence then your not going to get a chance to make an offer are you....(thats code for dont even bother askin about it :thumb
> 
> It was sold to him as a cuvier's, if anyone else is interested in this female cuvier's please PM me, the guy does have to sell it but he's not going to let it go for a silly price, he's gutted he has to sell her & i think she's a nice well looked after example.
> He would also be more than happy to show you his DWA when you come to buy her to prove she's not being kept illegally, however obviously you should bring your DWA & some form of ID with you when you come to collect her.
> ...


I have pm'd you


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry if i havent replied oscar, all im doing at the moment is passing accross any offers made, & before anyone asks...no he'd prefer not to have every tom, dick & harry calling him up...he also remembers the last time he advertised something & people were calling him at 11.30pm ! (no it wasnt on this forum)

He's just told me she's 5 years old & gets fed rats, raw chicken breast with suppliments & the occasional bit of raw beef : victory:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

base said:


> looks more like a schneiders dwarf caimen.. if he doesnt know what the species is etc sounds like he doesnt have a licence or the relevant insurances..
> 
> but then again im intrested in it.. lol and i have the relevant licences and insurance


No thats a cuvier's. And it doesnt look like shes a adult too.


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> But then if your going to make accusations about someones licence then your not going to get a chance to make an offer are you....(thats code for dont even bother askin about it :thumb
> 
> It was sold to him as a cuvier's, if anyone else is interested in this female cuvier's please PM me, the guy does have to sell it but he's not going to let it go for a silly price, he's gutted he has to sell her & i think she's a nice well looked after example.
> He would also be more than happy to show you his DWA when you come to buy her to prove she's not being kept illegally, however obviously you should bring your DWA & some form of ID with you when you come to collect her.
> ...


well look at it from a buyers point of view.. you cant make up your mind what species it is. if the owner is unsure of the species.. how can he get the appropriate licence and insurance for the animal.

let me put it this way.. youre selling a chocolate bar. not sure what it is and i have a nut allergy.. you cant just say its fudge or caramel when theres a chance its packed with nuts.

im kinda shocked no one else is bothered by the fact. if someone is to buy this animal it needs to be catered for with the utmost care and not sold to some muppet without prior knowledge and a 5 foot tank housing a washing up bowl and a food bowl that says fido.

not trolling or trying to cause offense.. ive just been around alot of rescued animals where people dont get what theyre expecting and the animal suffers for it.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Good point?*



base said:


> well look at it from a buyers point of view.. you cant make up your mind what species it is. if the owner is unsure of the species.. how can he get the appropriate licence and insurance for the animal.
> 
> let me put it this way.. youre selling a chocolate bar. not sure what it is and i have a nut allergy.. you cant just say its fudge or caramel when theres a chance its packed with nuts.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with that point of licening as they need to know what species you are keeping and im sure if you said i don't know what species it is they would think twice about handing out licence also bit riskey if you guessing the species for insurance:bash:

but saying all that,its a lovely looking crocodile,sure it will reach a bit bigger size!!

hope it goes to good home,if was african dwarf crocodile i would have added it to my collection:2thumb:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

base said:


> well look at it from a buyers point of view.. you cant make up your mind what species it is. if the owner is unsure of the species.. how can he get the appropriate licence and insurance for the animal.


 Look i know your still slightly confused about all this...but its ok...Its a cuvier's...have a lil look at the pics :2thumb:



base said:


> let me put it this way.. youre selling a chocolate bar. not sure what it is and i have a nut allergy.. you cant just say its fudge or caramel when theres a chance its packed with nuts.


 do you usually flog dead horses ?



base said:


> im kinda shocked no one else is bothered by the fact. if someone is to buy this animal it needs to be catered for with the utmost care and not sold to some muppet without prior knowledge and a 5 foot tank housing a washing up bowl and a food bowl that says fido.


 Surely every pet in your care deserves the best you can provide..??....sorry did you say you had a dwa ??..were you not asked questions about care ? where it would be housed ?



base said:


> not trolling or trying to cause offense.. ive just been around alot of rescued animals where people dont get what theyre expecting and the animal suffers for it.


well first it was implying it was illegally kept, now your adding ...he'll sell it to whoever turns up on his door step with the money...........This friend that owns this curvier's is gutted he has to sell it...do you really think he'd sell it to anyone that cant give it the same level of care he has....thanks for your concern but its ok we'll make sure she goes to a good home.


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

i was clearly stating you were selling a crocodile and being unsure of the species.. you even said it was a spectacled caiman. i pointed out about the licence and insurance thing cause you cant exactly get things like that wrong.

i could be a defra inspector and if i turned up on your door wanting to see the crocodile and your papers and you cant cater to me.. youre screwed. no 2 shits about it. 

since you'll be declining my offers i wont say anything else on the matter. just take care and think things through first..

stunning caiman though.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

gav.b1984 said:


> but saying all that,its a lovely looking crocodile,sure it will reach a bit bigger size!!


 its estimated at 3 1/2 - 4ft, what would you consider adult size ?..ive asked him to try and get a more accurate measurement, lets be honest theres no way you can guess the length of her from those pics, plus the pics are from his facebook page & he's had this for 5 years.....i know the first pic was taken in 2010...i can only go by the information im given


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> its estimated at 3 1/2 - 4ft, what would you consider adult size ?..ive asked him to try and get a more accurate measurement, lets be honest theres no way you can guess the length of her from those pics, plus the pics are from his facebook page & he's had this for 5 years.....i know the first pic was taken in 2010...i can only go by the information im given


yeh i looked at top pic,looked to me a touch over 3ft but like you said cant really tell and that pic was took 2010,may get up to 4ft mark with being a female,
very similar sizes to african dwarf and if you read up,theres a debate as to which is the smallest of crocodiles,dwarf caimen/african dwarf? thinking now they say african dwarf are smallest species of crocodile and dwarf camien the sallest species of crocodilion

is there a set price?or he just after offers?


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

base said:


> i was clearly stating you were selling a crocodile and being unsure of the species.. you even said it was a spectacled caiman. i pointed out about the licence and insurance thing cause you cant exactly get things like that wrong.
> 
> i could be a defra inspector and if i turned up on your door wanting to see the crocodile and your papers and you cant cater to me.. youre screwed. no 2 shits about it.
> 
> ...


Right...Its not my caiman, i was told what it was by mistake and it was later corrected with the correct specie, I dont know why there was a mix up, im not my friends shrink, also i dont go bursting through his door demanding to see his DWA & insurance policy.
Believe me you cant imagine the amount of convincing it would take to get me to even consider you being a defra inspector....so no worries there ... As for thinking...i think you should practice what you preach mate.:2thumb:


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

gav.b1984 said:


> is there a set price?or he just after offers?


I dont want to start a bidding war, any offers i get im passing on to him, he may ask me to put it up for a set price, he may accept an offer...i dunno its his caiman...but not many people are prepared to say what they think shes worth, im getting the feeling i should have just sent jerry cole an email & some recent pics & see what he said..:lol2:


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

gav.b1984 said:


> yeh i looked at top pic,looked to me a touch over 3ft but like you said cant really tell and that pic was took 2010,may get up to 4ft mark with being a female,
> very similar sizes to african dwarf and if you read up,theres a debate as to which is the smallest of crocodiles,dwarf caimen/african dwarf? thinking now they say african dwarf are smallest species of crocodile and dwarf camien the sallest species of crocodilion
> 
> is there a set price?or he just after offers?


Female's can even push 5ft in cuviers, even though they say on sites they will be smaller
African dwarf crocodile is the smallest sp which is really cool, but still they still touch 5ft. Dwarf Caiman tend to get a ft or so bigger than the african dwarf croc, from the ones i seen anyway.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Well ... I reckon you could class her as adult, wouldnt you ?..I saw jerry coles ones a few years ago just before & after they'd bred, i never asked their size but im sure they were around the 4ft+ area....have you seen a 5ft female ?


----------

